# Arabic translation needed



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

I have something which has been translated from English to arabic and I need help to check if the translation is accurate. Have tried Google translate but I need a native arabic speaker to help. I know we have some Egyptians on the forum, maybe they could help me???


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

What exactly you want to be translated?


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

It is an anniversary poem that I found in English and translated to Arabic using Google, there are a few errors or words that don't tranlate literally and was hoping someone could correct them for me so that the poem makes sense!!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

My "Keyboard Arabic" sucks, big time, but if it's already translated and will be just modifying then copying and pasting letters to make Arabic words won't be a problem!

Post it in here or PM it and I'll try to help 

Oh and happy anniversary in advance


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

A big thankyou to Deadguy who helped me out with the translation.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

marimar said:


> A big thankyou to Deadguy who helped me out with the translation.


Thank Google Translator, it did the whole thing really


----------

